# Sometimes I wish there was a store



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Sometimes I wish there was a physical store I could go into to try out vest on my dog and see how the bare us dragons looked on her try them out and compare patches to see how each looks against the vest as well as get her custom boots harness and maybe a large variety of othe service dog materials


Then I think. But that would likely double the amount of fakers  but it would be very nice to have a place where I could go ing a spend my bank account on my service dog and pippin!


----------



## PhoenixFiresky (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too. It's hard to tell what to order when you just see it online. The population probably isn't big enough in most places for it to make enough money, though. You'd have to be in a really big city for it to work.

If I still lived in San Antonio, I might give it a try, though.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

PhoenixFiresky said:


> Me too. It's hard to tell what to order when you just see it online. The population probably isn't big enough in most places for it to make enough money, though. You'd have to be in a really big city for it to work.
> 
> If I still lived in San Antonio, I might give it a try, though.


 Yeah or live where I do and only be open summer to November closin November 1


----------

